# Venison



## mainecr (Nov 17, 2009)

Tagged a small doe yesterday. My wife and I skun and quartered this PM. We'll cut and package tomorrow after work. Tenderloin and 2008 Freeport Apple blueberry wine for dinner tomorrow. It doesn't get any better.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2009)

I just made some breaded cutlets tonight as I was in a hurry to get dinner going as I will have to run to thye Hosp. later to hopefully retreive my wife and I hadnt eaten all day. Usually my kids cant stand venison so I gave them some soup earlier but they were still a little hungry so each tried this as I have never made cutlets with venison and it was awesome. They devoured it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mainecr (Nov 17, 2009)

My X tried her best to get my daughter (now 24 yo in masters program) to not eat venison. She liked it just about every way I made it. Especially if it came with gravy. Alas...remarried, and my wife will eat just about anything I drag home. Deer, soft shell clams, and just about anything I ferment. She even helped me skin and quarter. Dang I got a good one this time!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2009)

Soft shell clams????? I have heard of crabs but not clams!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 17, 2009)

mainecr said:


> Tagged a small doe yesterday. My wife and I skun and quartered this PM. We'll cut and package tomorrow after work. Tenderloin and 2008 Freeport Apple blueberry wine for dinner tomorrow. It doesn't get any better.....


You're talkin' my language, now! We've got three in the freezer so far this year,and I'm hoping my other son will connect before the weekend's over.

I bone the entire animal, so no chops for us. The "backstrap" from a 130 pound deer is 6 meals for 4 people. 

Congratulations on that doe...best eating there is!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2009)

Normally the kids dont eat the venison so usually I dont take that much out but tonight since I breaded it I had to resort to a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich afterwards as they smelled it and said let me try that and shazam, it all disappered! Finally I found a way to feed them food thats free!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear your wife has been ill, Wade. Hope she's better. My kids love venison. Mrs. Mud is ok with steaks but won't touch burger. Tagged my first doe for the year 2 weeks ago. It's the first in 3 yrs as I didn't have time to hunt, and it's nice to have some free meat in the freezer.


----------



## 1st Timer (Nov 18, 2009)

Now we're talking! I have a 7 & 8 pointer (3x4 OR 4X4) considering what region your from, already in the freezer. Most will be ground into sausage and hamburger this weekend. I bone the entire deer, always.

Here in NC we can "legally" harvest 8 deer per year with additional permits. Needless to say we have population issues!

Just returned from Oregon on my first black tail deer hunt. Great experience!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

Mud said:


> Sorry to hear your wife has been ill, Wade. Hope she's better. My kids love venison. Mrs. Mud is ok with steaks but won't touch burger. Tagged my first doe for the year 2 weeks ago. It's the first in 3 yrs as I didn't have time to hunt, and it's nice to have some free meat in the freezer.


Congrats on the doe, Mud! Ref, venison burger: Plain ground venison is pretty much yuk! We started adding 15% pork fat bought from the butcher, and that was so-so. Then my daughter suggested beef fat. That was the key! We do 10%-12% beef fat content, and the burger is great! If you really want to get adventurous, use 10% _bacon_ (uncooked,of course) as your fat additive. It's absolutely great for ground meat dishes, or as plain burgers!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 18, 2009)

1st Timer said:


> Now we're talking! I have a 7 & 8 pointer (3x4 OR 4X4) considering what region your from, already in the freezer. Most will be ground into sausage and hamburger this weekend. I bone the entire deer, always.
> 
> Here in NC we can "legally" harvest 8 deer per year with additional permits. Needless to say we have population issues!
> 
> Just returned from Oregon on my first black tail deer hunt. Great experience!


Kudos, 1T! The regional differences in point count can get pretty humorous. In WA, with the blacktails, we never counted the brow tines, so a 4x4 became a 3x3. In NH, if you could hang a finger ring on a point, it counted, and they added them all up! When I was called to view a neighbor's 5-point, I was all excited for him. I walked up and found (by WA count) a fork-horn with only one brow tine!  Out here in MT, we only count a point if it's one inch, so you can get a 4x6 on rare occasion.


----------



## mainecr (Nov 18, 2009)

Steaks and chops arew in the freezer. Tommorrow PM I'll trim the stew meat and grind the trimmings for Italian sausage. Unfortunately my one tag is filled, so no more deer for me this year. Got it on the first day of two weeks of vacation! Plenty of wine to bottle and label....and 6 bushels of apples to grind and press. 
I traded wine for pork (on the hoof) earlier this year....so we'll have plenty of protein for the winter.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

No kidding 1st, you can take 8?! Wow, that would be sweet. I'll be thinking about that when I break open this can of beans!!!LMAO!

Troy


----------



## mainecr (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an old work buddy in Anchorage. I thought you folks could get over the counter moose and caribou tags?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

True Maine, but you can only have one Moose, and I think 5 caribou. Bow hunting, area, etc, has alot to do with all of the harvest. Our Moose season here in Fairbanks is Sept 1 till the 15th, for gun. I won't even tell you about my buddy who missed his first Moose this year at 50 yards with a 45-70. Most of the time you only get one shot. That Moose most likely jumped out of the way and is now somewhere in China!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> That Moose most likely jumped out of the way and is now somewhere in China!!!!!!!!LOL



they do got some long legs. maybe the indians should have learned to ride moose? lol


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 19, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> they do got some long legs. maybe the indians should have learned to ride moose? lol



Speaks for itself....


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 19, 2009)

Right on OP, before I scrolled down to see your post I was thinking about that same photo! I haven't seen that in a long time. glad you were able to send in for us.

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 19, 2009)

Then you'll love this one! Before anyone call B.S. on it, their website even has photos of milking a cow moose.






I've got to say, I'd trust a bison, before I'd trust a moose, but these folks have a raport with them.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 19, 2009)

Only problem is OP it is BS. Female Moose don't grow antlers!!!! The photo of the Moose hooked to the tavis is real, but milking a Bull Moose is something that not only is impossible, it is something I recommend you never try at home!!!

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Only problem is OP it is BS. Female Moose don't grow antlers!!!! The photo of the Moose hooked to the tavis is real, but milking a Bull Moose is something that not only is impossible, it is something I recommend you never try at home!!!
> 
> Troy


Quit skimmng my posts, Troy! 


> Old Philosopher: Then you'll love this one! Before anyone call B.S. on it, their website even has photos of milking a cow moose.


They were milking a FEMALE moose.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 19, 2009)

(WINK), by golly that is a female Moose!! LOL.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 19, 2009)

The photo of the moose in harness has been widely publicized as being a hoax, but nobody has come forth yet saying, "Aw..ya caught me."
Anyway, this shot is from a moose farm in Russia:


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 21, 2009)

The photo in the harnes is NOT a hoax. There have been many photos similar to this here from Alaska. And I never said milking a Moose couldn't be done, it is just something I would never do.

here is a thread I posted a while back, it was then but still reminds me of this increasingly ridiculous discusion. LOL!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2713

Yes, it still beats living in the city!!

Troy


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 21, 2009)

i could have went without seeing the actual pic on that one. 

bulls milk = no good rofl


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 21, 2009)

Haha! Your moose-in-the-living room is classic. My worst visitor was a young skunk last summer that would have walked in, if my dog gate hadn't been up.
I'm glad I have a dog, and not cats. The cats I lived with would watch a bear eat you, and laugh. My dog tried to tear up the kitchen floor to get at a pack rat underneath.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 21, 2009)

mid, we can only hope that ladiy was indeed milking a Female Moose!ROTF hoping to control myself before I get tossed out of here.LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 21, 2009)

OP, please send me the link where you found those pics, I am half Pollack and there are those in my family that will believe anything.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 21, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> OP, please send me the link where you found those pics, I am half Pollack and there are those in my family that will believe anything.


I'm looking for that specific photo link, but here's the scoop on where the photo came from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kostroma_Moose_Farm


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 21, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> OP, please send me the link where you found those pics, I am half Pollack and there are those in my family that will believe anything.



Getting warm....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Milkmaid-and-Moose-Cow-hp4080.jpg


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, here's the link to one site showing this copyrighted photo:
http://img1.photographersdirect.com/img/62/wm/pd240919.jpg


----------

